# Canadian Club Construction Under Way



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there, From Canada Fancy Mouse Club...

The information below may be edited without notice.
Construction of the a Canadian club is underway. As of this morning we have 4 members across Canada.

Our mission is as follows.
-To promote proper mouse husbandry.
-To promote the hobby of mouse fancy to the public.
-To promote Breeding and showing of fancy mice.
-To connect with breeders in Canada, and other Clubs.

Please write a comment, if you are from Canada and wish to be a member.
Membership is free for Canadian residents.
Heres a link to the Facebook group. 
[email protected]


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeahhh sorry, I was in there! But then someone I know sent me a text saying, "So apparently you're into mice...?" I didn't realize joining notified everyone on your list. I'm pretty open about most things but unfortunately I'm not quite ready to out myself as a mouse breeder yet to those who don't know me well.


----------



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey there guys just a quick update. I have acquired a .com for the Canadian club. It is still under construction. I will keep you posted. I am in no way trying to steal members from this site. Just trying to unite a Canadian Club. Thank you -Z


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

What domain did you actually register? I tried quite a few and non of them were purchased...


----------



## Blackframeworld (Mar 7, 2013)

Once the site is operational I will put it up. Some thing along the lines of, Canadianmouseclub, Canadianfancymouse, Nationalcanadianfancymouseclub, Nationalcanadianfancymouseclub. etc.com Thank you for the interest.


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think you should include national in there just yet. There's several clubs going, a few of which have more registered members than this one. People need to negotiate and consolidate before I'll be joining any.


----------

